# Toronto Glass shop?



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys,
Any guys know of any glass shop that supplies cheap & good quality glass?

Shoot me a PM please!

Thanks!!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Modernage Glass: 239 Bering Ave (416) 233-5880
I have had them cut baffles for me before. They did an amazing job! Go with 1/4" glass, with polished edges so you don't cut yourself.


----------

